# Need good English speaking GP stat in DF



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi all.

I have bronchitis and a sinus infection. I have about two or three days before it turns into pneumonia. Personal experience. I get the sinus infection every September, and I forgot this year and let it go too long.

Anyhoo, my aunt is coming up short on finding doctors from her Mexican friends too, as they all teach at the university as well. My aunt has been sick about 1/2 of a day in her life, so she never sees a doctor anyway.

Anyone know of a good English-speaking general practitioner in DF? I don't need to go to the hospital or anything. I get this every year. I just need to get in to see a decent doctor for a sinus infection and bronchitis within the next couple of days.

Thanks!

Michelle


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Please don't wait. Ask a neighbor, call a local MD or get yourself to the nearest clinic for treatment. Most MDs speak some English, or you can use an interpreter. At the very least, go to a Farmacia Similares that has a 'consultoria' attached. MDs aren't hard to find in any neighborhood & most will make house calls, if necessary. If you know what medications you need, many 'farmacias' will deliver.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Okay, thanks. Yeah, I just moved to Vertiz Narvarte. I knew Condesa like the back of my hand. I have NO idea where my farmacia is here in VN. 

I knew where all the doctors and hospitals are in Condesa. I know NADA about Vertiz Narvarte.

I am actually sick because the carpet in my bedroom is so old it is nasty and has really nasty stuff in it. I started getting sick when it started making me sneeze constantly, then I started hacking.

We are ripping it up soon and replacing it, but I need to get away from it.

Anyway, my aunt doesn't get home until 7 p.m. tonight, and I don't want to try to do sign-language (because my Spanish is so bad) for "Listen bub, I know what I talking about. I have bronchitis and a sinus infection. Give me Levaquin and an expectorant, and no, I don't need additional tests."

You know?

M--


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

A good expectorant is Mucosolvan and you should be able to find Levaquin, or a similar broad spectrum antibiotic at most farmacias. You may need a prescription for it, but many farmacias have an MD in house. If you have trouble communicating, just write down what you need and present the note at the counter.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Really? Cool. I didn't know that many of the biggies had an MD in house. Okay. Lemme see what I can come up with. Thanks Ringo!

M--


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Pick up a copy of the Yellow Pages, Sección Amarilla, and look up the section on Doctors. Many doctors place advertisements there and list their education and internships. If they went to school in the US or did internship there, it's a good bet that they speak English.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks.

Do you know where I can get a copy of the yellow pages? I have oft wondered if they have such a thing down here.

My internet searches have turned up almost nothing... And the farmacia searches have really turned up nothing.

With all the walking I do around this neighborhood, you think I would have found the gigantic farmacia around here, but those that call themselves a farmacia are really not. They are this tiny little hole in a wall that I wouldn't send a cockroach into.

I live near the glorieta at Vertiz and Pilares... If you've been there you know what I am talking about.

I am pretty much really close to EJE 5, 6 and literally on Vertiz, and am 10 blocks from Division del Norte Metro.

Insurgentes is not doable for walking.

But so far, I have found no farmacias remotely like the one in Condesa (which is the most frequented in DF). 

So anyway, ideas on where I can get a yellow pages? My aunt has lived here 20 years, and when I asked her if there were yellow pages here in DF, she indicated that she had never seen them.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is this easy:


Sección Amarilla – seccionamarilla.com – Negocios, productos ...
Encuentra en Seccion Amarilla listados de negocios, numeros de telefono, direcciones, mapas, hoteles y mas en el directorio online mas completo.
Sección Amarilla ? seccionamarilla.com ? Negocios, productos, servicios, publicidad, inserciones gratuitas, en México. - En caché - Similares
Jalisco
Distrito Federal
Monterrey
Veracruz
Ciudades
Puebla
Guanajuato
Chihuahua
Más resultados de seccionamarilla.com.mx »


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

The web sit has no large display ads. Go to a hotel and ask them or go to a local Telmex office.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Okay. Interesting. Just got my landline today from telmex. Should have asked them if I get phone books or not. LOL.

Figured that was a bit passé for a place with 10M people.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

When the page opens, just enter 'Farmacias' in the first blank and D.F. in the second. Then a page will open with listings of pharmacies. You can look through pages and pages of them to find one in a neighborhood near you. Some include maps.

Geeesh!


----------

